# SPAM SPAM SPAM



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

How do these tossers get hold of your email addresses? 
I get dozens of emails with this shit in every day and I want to throttle the bastards.

And then there's the "please update your bank details in the next 48hrs or your account will be suspended" emails, you cheating, robbing, pieces of foul scum!

Yesterday I had one that looked like I had sent it to myself?
When I checked the return path they had somehow disguised the senders name with my own email address!

Is there no way to fight back against these pricks?

I don't want Viagra, pills, drugs, shlong S!ong, Dick, D!ck Di*K or Di_k extensions, watches, hand bags, Nikes, girls, or shoes so piss off :!:

But seriously, I don't have any kids but if the filth that was contained in some if this junk was getting sent to my son or daughter I would be seriously hacked off :evil:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations, you have won a prize in our mystery "you never entered the competition in the first place draw"

To claim your prize, please send me all your bank details


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Jonybravo said:


> Congratulations, you have won a prize in our mystery "you never entered the competition in the first place draw"
> 
> To claim your prize, please send me all your bank details


And people do  :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

The best recent one is from HMRC from their e-mail address saying I have tax rebate of a few thousand and if I give them, My bank account details driving license number, start date and end date of my bank card as well as the security code and the last amount of money paid out of my account, they would transfer the money!


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

I am Prince Kahoona of the mambui tribe, and I have 30 million monies to be paid to me.

I need 20 thousand of your monies to be sent to me by cheque, and then i can release all my monies of which you will receive half.

This is not a scam, I am prince Kahhoona, please send me your monies


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Want a big cock? Buy some viagra or watch some porn.....


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Jonybravo said:


> I am Prince Kahoona of the mambui tribe, and I have 30 million monies to be paid to me.
> 
> I need 20 thousand of your monies to be sent to me by cheque, and then i can release all my monies of which you will receive half.
> 
> This is not a scam, I am prince Kahhoona, please send me your monies


A real prince!  Emailing me  
I'm so honoured.

Where do I send the monies to? Sounds so believable, you even said its not a scam.

:arrow: Take out loan from loan shark
:arrow: Send money to timbuck-two
:arrow: Never hear a thing again
:arrow: Realise I've been had and there is no Prince Kahhoona!
 :x :evil: :!: 

Can't believe you lied to me. You sounded so nice aswell. I was looking forward to coming out for a holiday to collect my 20 billion bing-bongs that you have managed to syphon off the government.

On the bright side, somebody did email me this morning offering pharmacy to make my cock hard for days!
That's only costing me 5 grand! Sent the cheque this morning to the ying-dang clinic on Harley street, Ping Pong.


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

fishface said:


> How do these tossers get hold of your email addresses?


Well, for a start it's in the code of every ******** page you post on, under the "email" button....


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

clived said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > How do these tossers get hold of your email addresses?
> ...


Not if you click "No" in the "Always show my e-mail address:" line of your profile :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You need to check out this page and check out the pictures:

http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com/


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> Want a big cock? Buy some viagra or watch some porn.....


Or... Find an extremely sexy girlfriend that enjoys pleasing her man! he he!! Speaking from experience of course :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Jonybravo said:


> I am Prince Kahoona of the mambui tribe, and I have 30 million monies to be paid to me.
> 
> I need 20 thousand of your monies to be sent to me by cheque, and then i can release all my monies of which you will receive half.
> 
> This is not a scam, I am prince Kahhoona, please send me your monies


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

phonejacker ... legend ...











you may have seen this on your joovka lookada toove, or possibly on a doovde.

much love.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I thought this was about the musical...........

Loverly spaaaammmmmm............


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

fishface said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > fishface said:
> ...


You wanted to know how they can get hold of your email address... Clive told you :roll: *Your* email address is on display to EVERYONE Peter


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've never had one of those emails promising to increase the size of my knob. Why do you get them? 
'They' must know that I don't need help in the trouser-busting department. :roll: :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> I've never had one of those emails promising to increase the size of my knob. Why do you get them?
> 'They' must know that I don't need help in the trouser-busting department. :roll: :lol:


My god, can they tell that from your email address too, I'm going to throw my computer away!   :lol:


----------

